# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My Fire Belly Toads Setup

## firebellygirl

This is home to my 5 Fire Belly Toads- Eenie, Meenie, Mynie, Moe and Kermit.

----------


## S13

Saw this in another thread. I love it.  What are those little island things you have, if you don't mind me asking.  Doing homework for a fire belly set up and that looks as simple as it can get, I just don't know what to look for!

----------


## S13

I was actually looking at this too Viquarium – Terrarium and Aquarium in One - Habitat Décor - Reptile - PetSmart looks pretty nice  :Cool:

----------


## firebellygirl

they are called exo terra turtle banks. I have a medium and a large. I think they look more natural than the Viquarium. Also, I have read where some people have had problems with their fire belly getting stuck between the viv and the tank.

----------


## firebellygirl

BTW, I love your profile pic!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## S13

> BTW, I love your profile pic!


Thank you.  :Smile: 

Sooo exo terra turtle banks.  Gonna have to check those out.  I'm certain that they will be way more cost effective than the viquarium as well.  Thank you for the info.

----------


## firebellygirl

just checked out prices on Amazon and they are half the cost  of when I got mine. I may have to pick a few up at that price.  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

ok....so I just got 1 large and 1 medium sized bank for what it cost me for the large bank that I have now. I wonder if they are going to be discontinuing them.  :Frog Surprise:  Also, my froggies have been keeping me pretty entertained today with their antics. You will enjoy them once you get some. :Frog Smile:  I think my males are in the mood for love. they have been calling all day!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## S13

Nice, are they the magnetic ones?

----------


## S13

Amazon.com: Reptology® Large Turtle Pier Floating Platform w/Ramp: Pet Supplies oooooooooooooo look at this thing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fae

Great setup! You have inspired me to give mine a make over.

----------


## S13

Great, now I'm at work looking on Amazon at all this tank decor.  You have created a monster firebellygirl!

----------


## firebellygirl

yes, they are magnetic. I like the one you showed me too! I absolutely love Amazon!  I can browse on their site for hours.  :Smile:

----------


## S13

So do these guys need a certain temperature? Would it be a good idea to have a water heater in the water? also how do you feed? would they eat from a glass dish like my tree frogs?

----------


## firebellygirl

as long as your house stays 60 degrees or more you don't need a heater. I have never used a heater with mine. I just keep placing food items in front of them until they lose interest. I feed every other day. they usually will eat between 2 and 5 food items each, depending on what is being offered that day. I feed crickets, Phoenix worms, butterworms and waxworms. you only want to feed waxworms occassional because they are like frog candy to them. I suppose you could feed them in a glass bowl if you wanted to, but they may hit their heads lunging for their food if the sides are too high. I have actually  ( the last few feedings) starting feeding them in an empty 10 gallon tank  separate from their tank. A few of them will eat this way, but I don't know if it stresses them out more than feeding them in their tank. I will have to see in the next week or so if I can get them all eating out of their tank with out stressing them.

----------


## S13

Hmm okay. I just dont want half my cricket supply killing themselves by deciding to take a dip instead of staying on the land portions.

----------


## firebellygirl

yeah- crickets are pretty stupid in that way.  :Big Grin:

----------


## firebellygirl

you gotta play lifeguard with them. this is the main reason I have started feeding in a separate tank. you can also use forceps and hold them in front of the frog.

----------


## S13

Alright shouldn't be too much of a problem.  How much do these toads usually run? I plan to get at least 4 since I'll be setting up a 20 gal long.

----------


## firebellygirl

i think they are around $8 a piece around here, but I have not bought any in a few years.

----------


## S13

Not that bad of a set back, I've seen them at shops before, didnt bother to remember the price.  Hopefully within the next few weeks I can have the home up and running.  Thanks for all the info, and again awesome set up.

----------


## firebellygirl

I want pics.

----------


## S13

You got it.

----------

